# Generador para ceramica de ultrasonido de 50 watts



## eserock (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola
Les planteo lo siguiente: cuento con una ceramica piezoelectrica de ultrasonido para la cual el fabricante solo da las siguientes especificaciones 

Potencia: 50 watts rms

capacitancia de 3.8 nF

Frecuencia de trabajo 40 KHz

y es basicamente la información que proporcionan, buscando información en diferentes lugares me encontre que ceramicas similares tienen una impedancia  maxima  entre 27 y 50 yo trate de calcular la impedancia con la  formula de capacitores pero me da un valor totalmente diferente, al parecer la configuracion de la cermica en forma de sandwich hace que  los calculos sean de otra manera diferente, bueno para no aburrirlos con todo esto  quiero construir un generador de frecuencia de 40 khz que alimente esta ceramica, pero hasta ahora solo he logrado que vibre pero  con un nivel  muy bajo, si alguien tiene  un diagrama o sabe  que voltaje es el necesario para alimentar estas cermicas sera de gran ayuda. por la frecuenciano hay problema  ya la tengo el poblema basico esta en la etapa de potencia, por desconocer el valor de voltaje que debo aplicar.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 2, 2009)

Puedes probar alimentarlo con una fuente variable y ir controlado el voltaje y la intensidad hasta llegar a la tension que la potencia entregada por la fuente sea de 50W.


----------



## eserock (Feb 2, 2009)

asi lo he hecho, pero al parecer, el valor de la resistencia de la ceramica no es de estos valores, aplicando 200 vpp apenas y se genera un leve zumbido de la ceramica, creo que hay que aplicar mas voltaje para que funcione


----------



## pepechip (Feb 5, 2009)

Conecta el piezoelectrico a traves de un transformador


----------



## eserock (Feb 5, 2009)

ya uso un transformador pero creo que  el problema radica en que el voltaje excede los  1000 volts para exitar este tipo de caramicas y a frecuencia de 40 khz. ya te cuento en cuanto tenga el transformador elevador.


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 17, 2009)

yo estube trabajando con circuitos de esto, los voltajes son de alrrededor de 50vp para uno de 10w a 1Mhz aunque varia de un cristal a otro, ademas no solo basta con el voltaje sino tambien la corriente que pase por este ya que en algunos casos tenia el voltaje pero los circuitos a las frecuencia que manejaba no funcionaba. puede probar con un puente h con mosfet, hay le debe oscilar aunque la señal es bastante ruidosa.
equipos sofisticados tiene a la salida de esto un circuito integrador para convertir la señal cuadra en senoidal, una fuente swichada controlable para ajustarle la potencia, y un oscilador de precision.


----------



## eserock (Feb 17, 2009)

hola gracias por los datos, yo arme un oscilador  pero efectivamente si tienes el voltaje  pero no la suficiente corriente la ceramica apenas y hace ruido, pero no el efecto limpiador, si lo alimento por un puente  H pero  tambien es cierto que si la contrafase no es exacta los voltajes se suprimen y da valores muy bajos me ha mejorado muco poniendo condensadores en paralelo con el conjunto del puente H, ahora el primcipal problema es que el transformador  de acoplamiento  circuito ceramica no tengo una referencia, solo he investigado que  algunos circuitos rectifican la red electrica y eso es mucho voltaje en los transistores , y tambien que  varias de estas ceramica se alimentan con mas de 350. voy progresando pero muy lento por las pruebas de transformadores. gracias por los tips


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 19, 2009)

le agradeceria si puedo ver la etapa de potencia a ver en que lo puedo ayudar. con esto tener una idea de lo que esta realizando. un punto importante es que no use las manos u otra parte del cuerpo en contacto con las ceramica cuando este en funcionamiento ya que esto puede ocasionar graves daños en el cuerpo. si va realizar las pruebas aplique un poco de agua al cabezal antes de ponerlo a funcionar, despues enciendalo y se debe ver vibración en el agua cuando el agua comienza a "" evaporase la potencia es superior alrededor de los 5W y de hay en adelante hay que tener cuidado. una prueba que realice a un equipo de ultrasonido que es la prueba general en esta clase de equipos es sumerguir el cabezal en agua para comprobar calentamiento en uno de los equipo que probe, la potencia era tan que el recipiente que manejaba era plastico de alta resistencia a temperatura, quedo como con burbujas en su estructura.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 20, 2009)

eserock, te comento que lo que necesitas son 230V conmutados a 40Khz,

haciendo un par de cuentas:

xC = 1/(2PI x F x C) = 1 / (2 x 3,14 x 40000 x 0.0000000038) = 1045 ohm (esto a 40khz)

Po = Vrms^2/xC = 230^2/1045 = 50.62W

ahora bien, el transformador que debes hacer debe ser hecho con ferrites.


----------



## eserock (Feb 20, 2009)

hola si exactamente es hasta donde he avanzado hice los mismos calculos, ya he superado varios problemas,  incluso ya  diseñe el circuito H de amplificación y puse en contrafase la señal para darle mayor amplificación, pero al acoplar la amplificación con la ceramica se cae un poco el voltaje y si vibra pero no con toda la potencia. gracias por la ayuda a todos
ahora estoy precisamente en la etapa de calcular los dos transformadores, el de alimentacion y el de acoplamiento



les voy comento mis avances


----------



## mahg2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Por que no pruebas medir la resistencia de la cerámica en torno a los 40 KHz, si es en transductor tipo sandwich hazlo con el transductor completo, su parte imaginaria debe ser en torno a 0, o por lo menos eso me ha dado a mi en las medidas realizadas en mi proyecto final de carrera, a la frecuencia de resonancia, y luego diseñas un adaptador de impedancias, con un circuito RLC, eso si que el condensador sea de potencia.
Un saludo


----------



## eserock (Feb 20, 2009)

hola si de hecho ya he medido varios parametros de la ceramica con generadores y medidores de presion, el detalle mas fuerte es que la ceramica es de  mucha potencia comparda con las tradicionales de algunos watts, su impedancia capacitiva es muy alta, ya he logrado que provoque el efecto de burbujeo, pero no lo hace eficientemente como se supone deberia hacerlo, ya he aplicado 230 Vpp y una corriente de de alrededor de 150 mA pero algo  falta porque laseñal se deforma, segun creo yo entre la ceramica y el transformadord e acoplamiento se esta formando una oscilacionprasita que anula  parte de la señal aplicada, si esto fuera asi tendria que poner una bobina adicional que bloquee esta señal parasita( como una bobina se chocke)


----------



## leonardo1969 (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola a todos yo soy nuevo en el foro y buscando los encotre con el mismo problema que ustudes estoy en la construccion de un limpiador por ultra sonido , construi un oscilador con un 40106 y un mosfet un irfz que oscila mas o menos a unos 40khz lo conecte y no conseguia oscilacion lei su exparimento y contrui una bobina con un ferrite de unas 35vueltas de primario y alambre 0.8mm y de secundario una 200vueltas de alambre 0.35 y consegui unos 220v y oscila pero le falta fuerza .Las caracteristicas del piezo son similares pero el mi es de 100wat.Si aumento la tension tendria que oscilas con mas potencia pero esto no dañara el piezo que opinan.


----------



## leonardo1969 (Abr 29, 2009)

Hoy estuve probando y le agregue una 50vueltas de secundario y al pinzo al enroscarlo a la cuba le coloque poxipol un pegamento porque no hacia buen contacto lo probé con una solución de fosfatisante mesclado con agua y coloque un tornillo oxidado y un rodamiento trabado con suciedad lo conecte y producía micro burbujas y limpio bien el rodamiento y se destrabo parece que funciona no sé si bien. No sé como tendrían que ser las burbujas que opinan y como tendría que agitarse el agua.


----------



## eserock (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola
bueno avanzaste mucho finalmente los problemas de las ceramicas de mucha potencia son complicados, no tanto por generar la frecuencia si no en el acoplamiento del amplificador con la ceramica, como decia en el apunte anterior se forma una  corriente paraista que anula el funcionamiento de la ceramica, lo solucione colocando una bobina de acoplamientocon la ceramica, y logre  la potencia plena de la ceramica, señalas el burbujeo en realidad no es tal el burbujeo, se forma un fenomeno  llamado cavitacion  que en realidad es una especie de burbuja de vacio que va aumentano de tamaño hasta que la tension superficial del liquido no soporta mas e implota formando unos microjets de impulso  que es en realidad lo que logra limpiar las superficies, para mi resulta impresionante la cantidad de  microjets que se forman de ahi lo poderoso del sistema como limpiador, si te puedo ayudar en algo avisame


----------



## leonardo1969 (Abr 30, 2009)

Como lo comente anteriormente el mio produce micro burbujas y limpia pero le falta algo de potencia creo hoy vi un limpiador comprado y  tiene un poquito mas de potencia .Me podes dibujar como construiste el tuyo.
Cuando haga la prueba de fuego del mio con los rodamientos que quiero limpiar lo filmo y lo expongo.


----------



## xraptorx (May 26, 2009)

hola yo tambien estoy en planes de hacer un limpiador y pero no se donde conseguir los transductores..
deberian ser de bastabte potencia y que la cubeta sera de 35x25 x 25 de profundidad..
estaba pensando en hacer el oscilador con un pic luego a un amplificador de potencia y a un transformador que me levante la tension....
pero primero nesesito saeber donde conseguir los transductores...
si alguien me ayuda se lo voy a agradecer....


----------



## leonardo1969 (May 28, 2009)

Yo la consegui de china te paso el  market...bjccwy.com http://en.bjccwy.com .El mio ya esta funcionando no se si bien pero funciona el piezo es de 100w y tiene que oscilar a 40khz yo arme un circuito con un 40106 y mosfet de potencia con un transformador de ferrita que lo ice a ojo porque no sabia como calcular transformadores de alta frecuencia, ahora genera unos 300volt y anda mejor logre un consumo de 1amp mas o menos con lo cual consegui mas burbujeo.
Y nadie me dio una mano el foro.
Si necesitas mas datos .


----------



## xraptorx (May 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por el dato.. eso era lo que me faltaba... pasa que no se mucho de ingles y en argentina no se consiguen estas cosas pero como ya se donde le pido a una amiga que me ayude atraducir...
cualquier cosa te aviso...
el amplificador lo pensaba hacer con un lm12 pero todabia no se..
gracias...


----------



## xraptorx (May 29, 2009)

cuanto te tardo mas o menos en llegar desde china?
pasa que como se ava ausar para limpiar piesas fosiles unicas tenemos que ir haciendo pruebas para elejir la frecuencia y potencia adecuada...
pero si tenes algunos valores del transductor que me puedas mandar como impedancia, limites de temperatura y esas me serian muy utiles para calcular el amplificador y si es nesesario un transformador que me eleve la tenson..
alguna hoja de datos me vendria geniall


----------



## leonardo1969 (May 30, 2009)

Tardo como 10 dias, tene en cuenta que la aduana te cobra mas o menos el 50% que me cobraron con el envio incluido y lo mandaron por fedex y llego a mi casa. no tengo como calcular el transformador yo lo ice a ojo lo bobine en un nucleo que saque de una fuente de alimentacion primario 35vueltas de alambre 0.8mm y secundari una 250vueltas de alambre 0.45mm y obtengo una tension de unos 350volt , lo coloque debajo de una ensaladera de acero inoxidable de 1.3lts maso la uso para limpiar rodamientos 608 de los patines de mis hijas sumergidos en querosene depande lo que vas a limpiar tienes que elejir el producto.
YouTube - CLEARING ULTRASONIC. LIMPIADOR POR ULTRA SONIDO
este es el video de la primera prueba que le faltaba algo de potencia.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité tu link para que se viera en el mensaje. Saludos.


----------



## xraptorx (May 30, 2009)

ok muchas gracis.. me parece que vamos a tener que comprar como 4 de los de 60w por que .. la frecuencia parece la correcta.. y ahora que me pongo a calcular 25x35x25 vana ser mas de 20litros! me parece que van a ser mas de 4 pero eso tambien es una ventaja ya que podemos distribuir los transductores desde distintos angulos....
vamos a tener que hablar con la gente del museo para que los compren...
muchisimas gracias leonardo me sirvio de muchisimo tu información... nunca habria encontrado la pagina china esta sin tu ayuda. 
mi gracias


----------



## leonardo1969 (May 31, 2009)

Este es el circuito.


----------



## xraptorx (May 31, 2009)

gracias .. lo unico que no entiendo es el segundo integrado trigger..
cual es?
lo demas lo entiendo...
lo voy a simular con el proteus para ver como anda..
de uevo gracias..


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jun 1, 2009)

no entiendo tu pregunta pero es el mismo integrado otra compuerta, las otras entradas del integrado se conectan a masa.


----------



## xraptorx (Jun 3, 2009)

aa ok...
no se si voy a usar ese amplificador por que vamos a  usar mucha potencia talvez 200w
o mas. pero igual gracias...


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jun 4, 2009)

Te paso una pagina que te va a interesar incluso podes hacer el calculo de potancia http://www.anser.com.ar/ultrasonido.htm


----------



## santos (Ago 18, 2009)

hola leonardo1969  echame una mano yo ando en querer construir un limpiador casi de las caracteristicas que tu , puedes postear tu circuito  o


----------



## leonardo1969 (Ago 18, 2009)

Te paso el circuito , no es gran cosa pero funciona al pelo , el nucleo que utilice es el de una fuente de pc el diametro del nucleo en el centro es de 1.1cm , el piezo lo consegui de china el modelo es cch-6845-28la. en el secundario medi entre 300v y unos 450v , yo lo uso para limpiar rodamientos pequeños de patines.


----------



## jgimenez50 (Ene 11, 2010)

Leonardo , saludos desde venezuel. tengo una pregunta , el potenciometro es de 4700 ohm y la resistencia conectada a la derecha del potenciometro tambien es de 4700 ohm?, en el mosfet cual es la puerta (gate), el drenaje (drain) y la fuente (source)
gracias

en esta pagina hay un par de circuitos interesantes, uno es muy similar al de leonardo, este es el link

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=17304.15


----------



## chipalfaomega (Feb 23, 2010)

Estoy trabajando en un diseño, utilizando  un oscilador tipo Schmitt trigger construido con un integrado CMOS. La frecuencia es regulable y debe estar comprendida entre 20kHz y 70kHz. el traductor  trabaja a unos 40w.
tengo problemas porque la potencia es poca, vibra muy suavemente,
si tienen alguna idea para ayudarme, se las agradesco


----------



## Lejan (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, estoy construyendo un proyecto como este, pero mi idea es hacer un medio puente con mosfet y tensión continua de 24 V, o sea que la señal sobre el trafo de aislación y elevación de tensión es cuadrada. Luego a la salida del trafo se me ocurre poner un inductor en serie con un capacitor de alta tensión en serie con el transductor ( según hoja de datos tiene 35 ohms a 28 khz) para lograr una senoide sobre el transductor.
Mi duda es si conviene usar una señal conmutada (mas eficiente), o amplificar una señal senoidal (amplificador clase B, menos eficiente).
Según los cálculos con una señal senoidal Vpp = 100 V, alcanza para generar los 60 W a los que tiene que funcionar el transductor. Pero según estoy leyendo le están metiendo bastante más tensión en el secundario.
Voy a hacer unas pruebas con los circuitos aquí expuestos y comento que pasa.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## gladiator (Abr 12, 2010)

hola leonardo, estoy armando la lavadora de ultrasonido ya tengo todo listo solo me faltan las ceramicas piezoelectricas, la direccion que pusiste de china no esta funcionando, soy de lanus prov de buenos aires y me gustaria comunicarme con vos para saber mas detalles de como gestionaste la compra en china , desde ya muchas gracias. luis.


----------



## Maxcool (May 13, 2010)

leonardo, podrìas decir cual fue el costo del transductor en ese momento + el costo de envìo?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

Dependiendo del costo y la potencia del transductor se podría "Desarmar" un tweeter piezoeléctrico y recuperar el transductor.


----------



## arielperez (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola!
Vi en el foro que trabajaste con ultrasonidos de 1MHz. Yo estoy necesitando hacerlo en la misma frecuencia.

Tengo algunas dudas:
- Podrías pasar el circuito?
- Que tipo de transductor utilizaste?. 
Yo tengo unas cerámicas piezoeléctricas, pero me falta saber como acoplarlas a un cabezal de aluminio. No sé si lleva algún acople entre los mismos y con que tipo de adhesivo adherirlas, valga la redundancia.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.
Saludos cordiales,
Ariel.



jhota_jhota dijo:


> yo estube trabajando con circuitos de esto, los voltajes son de alrrededor de 50vp para uno de 10w a 1Mhz aunque varia de un cristal a otro, ademas no solo basta con el voltaje sino tambien la corriente que pase por este ya que en algunos casos tenia el voltaje pero los circuitos a las frecuencia que manejaba no funcionaba. puede probar con un puente h con mosfet, hay le debe oscilar aunque la señal es bastante ruidosa.
> equipos sofisticados tiene a la salida de esto un circuito integrador para convertir la señal cuadra en senoidal, una fuente swichada controlable para ajustarle la potencia, y un oscilador de precision.


----------



## dieguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola  a todos
Alguien me puede colaborar diciéndome si realizaron el montaje de leonardo1969 es que hice uno que conseguí en otra pagina y no me funciono bien no se si sea problema en el oscilador o en la parte de potencia..

http://repositorio.espe.edu.ec/bitstream/21000/824/1/T-ESPE-012481.pdf

entonces me gustaría que alguien me ayudara con eso graciassss


----------



## tom19812 (Oct 23, 2012)

hola y lo pudiste hacer andar?


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 25, 2016)

chipalfaomega dijo:


> Estoy trabajando en un diseño, utilizando  un oscilador tipo Schmitt trigger construido con un integrado CMOS. La frecuencia es regulable y debe estar comprendida entre 20kHz y 70kHz. el traductor  trabaja a unos 40w.
> tengo problemas porque la potencia es poca, vibra muy suavemente,
> si tienen alguna idea para ayudarme, se las agradesco




Hola, amigo me podrías ayudar con el proyecto, la etapa de potencia para 60w. Q transductor utilizaste? gracias.


----------



## cachina (May 10, 2016)

Hola, arme el ckto de Leonardo pero con un transductor grande de aprox. 40cm de ancho x 80cms de altura, se escucha la oscilacion pero no se nota que genera movimiento.Le puse 35 vueltas al primario y
300 vueltas al secundario. Sera que por el tamaño del transductor necesite mas voltage?
Si algun me podria orientar se los agradeceria.
Saludos


----------



## jhogab (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola con todos
favor su ayuda indicando una pagina similar a la que adjunto Leonardo1969, al parecer esta ya no esta activa, estoy queriendo realizar una lavadora por ultrasonido para una capacidad de 12 litros y dese calcular la potencia para ver cuantos piezoelectricos debo instalar, ya que no hay mucha información con respecto a esto.

Saludos.
Atte, Jhonny


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 7, 2016)

no recuerdo especificamennte donde, pero utiliza el buscador del foro, hay un tema sobre lavadoras ultrasonicas...


----------



## jhogab (Ago 13, 2016)

Hola.
gracias por tu recomendación solaris8, La pagina que me refería era, .anser.com.ar/ultrasonido.htm// que ya no esta activa.
Al respecto de como calcular la potencia según el volumen del liquido de un tanque de ultrasonido no hay mucha información, solo encontré dos distribuidores de piezoelectricidad que recomiendan 50W-100W x galon.
Estoy por realizar una lavadora por ultrasonido para limpieza de instrumental quirúrgico como proyecto en la universidad, gracias si alguien tiene algun comentario sobre este tema, ire dando mis avance al respecto de esto tambien.


----------



## solcar77 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hola a ver si me podeis ayudar con la construccion de un generador ultrasonidodos, para limpieza de piezas de automocion. Tengo un esquema de circuito un circuito pero tengo pocos conocimientos de electronica y no se como calcular las vueltas de hilo de cobre que tengo que dar a los transformadores de ferrita. Otra duda que tengo esque el circuito la toma de entrada ac es de 110v y necesito que sea de 220v. Los transductores que voy a usar son de 60w 40khz con lo que el circuito tiene que funcionar a 40khz.
en el resto del circuito no tengo problemas para hacerle, las dos unicas dudas son las de cambiar la entrada de 110v a220c y el bobinado de los transformadores.
Aqui os subo una imagen de los transductores piezoelectricos que voy a usar y el circuito


----------

